# Galaxy-miners



## miningu (Sep 3, 2021)

Hello,

I am new to this world and I want to buy an asic, I have found this website, galaxy-miners, which looks legit but I am not too sure, has anyone bought there or know if it is completely legit?

Thank you.


----------

